# fish grippers



## Vicfisha (Jan 26, 2010)

should i buy hobie fish grippers or get any boga grip style ones


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Dont have the Hobie grips as I'm not a fan of the Vise Grip style grippers, but I do have the Berkley TPTG - pistol trigger lip grip (A)
http://www.purefishing.com.au/accessori ... tec-tools/








Great for the fish I catch and being a pistol grip, for me its a more natural grip and easier to slip in the fishes mouth ;-)


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a thumb and forefinger. I've never misplaced them. I also have a leather rigging glove in my hatch for the toothier species if I need it.

I do carry lipgrips, but I use them for clubbing fish funnily enough.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

koich said:


> I do carry lipgrips, but I use them for clubbing fish funnily enough.


....and how does that work becuase I've often thought of doing the same. Have you damaged them yet?


----------



## Rebel 1 (Mar 27, 2007)

my hobie ones didnt hold fish very well


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I use these when I go pike fishing:

http://www.risingfish.net/LippaSB.html









unlike the berkely and bogas - the jaws cannot meet (1/8" gap) so there is no danger of actually piercing the fishes jaw and causing injury
also the ends are balled rather than flat so they grip exceedingly well, but cause no injury to the fish,
especially when combined with a comfort lift (watch your back ha ha)

Nick


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> koich said:
> 
> 
> > I do carry lipgrips, but I use them for clubbing fish funnily enough.
> ...


I use the berkley ones similar to the long handled ones Buff posted. It works by smashing fish in the head with them.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Be very careful with those berkley pistol grips, the tiniest bit of sand/grit in them and they seize up. I wont be buying another set. Go a glove!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

koich said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > koich said:
> ...


Yeah ok, I figured "clubbing" mean't smashing the fish in the head but how effective is it and does your gripper still work afterwards?


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah. works fine. Don't use the prongs, use the solid bit under it.


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Yeh the glove for me as well, although i get lazy and dont use it most of the time and have a few scars and quite a few hooked fingers to show for it


----------



## Danw (Jul 9, 2009)

For me, I would also recommend either a rag or buying a glove, more support and sensitivity whilst lifting a fish. 

Although Im the kind of guy that takes a semi-minimalist approach to yak fishing - Meaning i take 2 rods, 2 tackle boxes. Anything else in my opinion are just waiting to go overboard and clutter deck space :lol:

Dan.


----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Unless they have alot of teeth I use a rag or a net.

Cheers


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

love the hobie lip grippers....no maintenance....and they glow in the dark!


----------

